# Rockstar Rats, 2 pregnant does



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'd just like to announce that the West Los Angeles location will not be taking any rescues for the next two months (at least). We have taken in two pregnant does and plan to care for the litters and hopefully get the little ones adopted out at five weeks. One doe will be returned to the owner once the pups are weaned. The other doe will be staying at the rescue. Pre-reservations will be taken in the near future. Updates will be available on our website: www.rockstarrats.com

Thanks! Everyone have a beautiful weekend!


----------

